# deutsche Tastatur

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

seit gestern habe ich keine de Tastaturbelegung mehr. Jetyt us.

```
/etc/conf.d/keymaps

keymap="de-latin1"

windowkeys="YES"

dumpkeys_charset=""

fix_euro="NO"
```

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

#    Driver         "kbd"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 24 Oct 2011 15:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:          2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.5-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo x-local

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlays/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli consolekit cracklib crypt cuda cups cxx dbus declarative dhcp dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss emovix encode exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate lirc mad matroska mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline rtc sdl semantic-desktop session shorten spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l2 vcd vdpau vorbis x264 xanim xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid yv12 zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi krita plan stage tables words" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox ax203 barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 jl2005a jl2005c kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sip sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 st2205 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template topfield toshiba_pdrm11" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard joystick mouse virtualbox vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="canon pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv v4l v4l2 vesa vga fbdev virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> ...

 

Du meinst vermutlich unter X ?

Beachte das Section "InputDevice"

normal nicht genutzt wird wenn hotplugging via udev genutzt wird, was Standard ist.

Mache Section "InputClass"

draus.

PS, hatte ich dir aber afaik schon mal geschrieben...  :Wink: 

Und auch der Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide wurde schon öfter empfohlen  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:0b.0-usb-0:3:1.1-mouse"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105" 

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

 funktioniert. Nur 

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105" 

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"
```

und 

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:0b.0-usb-0:3:1.1-mouse"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection
```

, dann funktioniert weder Maus noch Tstatur.

----------

